# EN: Il ne s'est jamais habitué au climat anglais



## Athrun

Hello,

I have sentences to translate from French into English, and I wonder if I translated this one properly :

"*Il ne s'est jamais habitué au climat anglais.*"

I translated it as follows :

"He never get used to english climate."

Is it properly translated ?


Thans for answering me,


Athrun


----------



## tilt

J'aurais plutôt dit _He never *got *used to...
He never get*s* used to... _signifie _Il ne s'habitue jamais à...

_Attention aussi à la majuscule à _English_, obligatoire.


----------



## Athrun

Salut tilt,

merci beaucoup pour m'avoir répondu, j'ai compris mon erreur


----------



## breagadoir

He's never got (gotten) used to the English climate.

Ou s'il n'habite plus en Angleterre : He never got used to the English climate.


----------



## tilt

breagadoir said:


> He's never got (gotten) used to the English climate.


Ce_ 's_ dans _he's_ signifie _has _et pas _is_, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Athrun

Merci breagadoir pour ta réponse qui m'éclaire d'ailleurs encore plus sur le present perfect 



> Quote:Originally Posted by breagadoir
> He's never got (gotten) used to the English climate.
> 
> Ce 's dans he's signifie has et pas is, n'est-ce pas ?



Oui car comme breagadoir l'a dit :

"He never got used to the English climate" : action finie (past) il n'est plus en Angleterre.

"He has never gotten used to the English climate" : action qui continue (present perfect) il est toujours en Angleterre.

_______________

A propos : pourquoi met-on "the" devant English climate, il n'y a qu'un seul English climate me semble-t-il, c'est donc le climat anglais en général donc on devrait pas mettre "the" ... ?


----------



## shrekspeare

On met "the" devant le climat anglais car le climat anglais n'est pas celui de Marseille, par exemple... Sauf peut-être aujourd'hui...
Tout comme on dit "the lion" pour le distinguer des autres animaux.
C'est le climat anglais, pas le climat en général... thank god!!!!!


----------



## quinoa

Yes, it's because the references are numerous, many different climates, and that of England is not that of France or anywhere else.


----------



## Athrun

Haha il pleut à Marseille ^^ il pleut aussi à Paris ne t'inquiète pas 

merci pour vos réponses shrekspeare et quinoa, I understand the thing.


----------



## geostan

Athrun said:


> A propos : pourquoi met-on "the" devant English climate, il n'y a qu'un seul English climate me semble-t-il, c'est donc le climat anglais en général donc on devrait pas mettre "the" ... ?



Grammatically, the article is required, but the phrase sounds odd to me. I would prefer something like _England's climate_.


----------



## Athrun

Hi geostan, thanks for answering.



> I would prefer something like England's climate.



I'm surely wrong, but I have always learnt before " 's ", there must have a person and not a thing... so ?


----------



## geostan

No, the 's can be used almost anywhere: the book's owner, the dog's leash,
or England's climate.


----------



## breagadoir

the 's is genreally used for people, animals, geographical terms, orgaznisations/associations/companies/clubs etc, time expressions eg:
John's house; the cat's bowl; London's monuments; Coca Cola's product range; yesterday's meeting.

The Latin form is used for all other contexts e.g.: the roof of the house; the leg of the table; the door of the car; the cover of the book.

However sometimes we create compound nouns too, e.g.: the car door; the kitchen sink; the weekend; a businessman, a car-manufacturer etc. As you may have noticed already, sometimes we leave them as two separate words (a pension scheme), sometimes we link them with a hyphen (a church-goer) and sometimes we put them into one single word (a schoolboy). Is there a rule? Unfortunately not.

And just to complicate your life further we can sometimes use all three correctly e.g.:
This is the company's policy
This is the policy of the company
This is company policy.


----------



## Athrun

Thanks for making things clear geostan and breagadoir


----------

